# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Simplify3D

## LambdaFF

Hi everyone,
I have seen that simplify3D is provided or recommended with many 3D printers (Creatr, ID3 ...).
Have any of you used it ? How does it compare to known open source soft ?
Regards,

----------


## jimc

i have been using it for 8-9mos now. its the only slicer i have ever used. i love it and would use nothing else. i cant compare though since i havent used any of the other slicers. i know a TON of people who do use it. im not saying its flawless. like any software it does have the occasional bug but its always being updated and improved upon. i highly recommend it

----------


## Luchador

Can confirm this, special the support is great I still can´t find any other tool were you can create (and edit) the support Material like with Simplify3D
BR

----------


## RobH2

I'll third this. Having tried most of the other slicers, Simplify3D is really, really good. The documentation is a little skinny but once you get things rolling it's worth every penny. I just went to dual extruders and it couldn't be easier to use them with S3D.

----------


## ssayer

I just wish that Simplify3D had a time, or use, limited trial version. It may very well be a good program, but I'm not going to shell out that kind of money just to find out it doesn't do much more for me than Cura or even Makerware, especially since I've read a number of posts here and there with people posting that they have issues with it or that they really don't see much improvement over slicers that they get for free. It might just be the learning curve, but... it's a lot of green to have to toss in the dumpster if it doesn't do anything more for me...

----------


## RobH2

I had the same trepidation. I used Cura alot. I got the best prints I ever produced from KissSlicer. But with KS you have to use SD cards only. It doesn't support USB and I like printing via USB. I even got brave and dove headlong into Skeinforge. Man does it have a poorly designed GUI. But, if you are persistent, you can do about anything you can imagine. I used Slic3r a lot too especially once it had the Pronterface integration. What I yearned for more was a 3d preview and interface that was more helpful and intuitive. I was also looking for "manual" support creation. I tried Meshmixer and it's supports are kind of cool but you have to get pretty good with all of those angled and intersecting supports or they just don't print, fall down or don't help. 

I then ran across S3D. I did a lot of reading and like you found a bunch of complaints about this and that. Then I specifically started looking for complaints about Cura and Slic3r and realized that all of them have a bunch of issues. S3D seemed to have fewer and they seemed to be isolated to a few specific things. I contacted S3D and asked about a demo and learned, like you, that there isn't one. But, their tech support is really good. They'll answer any question and I don't mean some "bot" answer. They respond pretty quickly and will walk you through anything. I have no vested interest in S3D and am not affiliated with them. I just wanted to say that because this sounds so much like a sales pitch. But, finally, I decided to bite the bullet. I've never felt like I wasted a dime. You don't have to worry about anything close to a dumpster. 

So, if you ever get frustrated with slicers and want something a little different and a bit friendlier, consider S3D one more time. You'll be glad you did, really. If not, I'll refund your investment by offering some of my 3d or animation services to you that equal $200. As you know, professional 3d modeling and animation can get expensive. That's how much I like this slicer. (Note: I won't do this for everyone...lol...but I will for you 'ssayer'. That's because I know I won't ever need to pay your back.) If you search, you'll find a few more posts from very savvy users that love it too. When inexperienced users post that they don't like a particular product I have to take it with a grain of salt. But, when power users tout something, I generally respect that they've been around the block and know what they are talking about. Having read a few of their reviews of S3D, my decision was made. 

I'm chuckling, I had to go look at the thread title to make sure I wasn't way off track. I tend to get wordy and carried away here sometimes. Thankfully it's titled "Simplify3D". So to wrap up, I know there are a lot of good, free and powerful slicers for us to choose from. Open-source is fantastic and welcomed. But, sometimes you do get what you pay for and with S3D, you get more.

----------


## jimc

ssayer, if you dont like it your not out the money. they give you a 2 week trial on it. if you dont like it they will refund your money no problem. they are good like that. the new version will be out soon as well. after talking to the guys for a good while at maker faire it looks like there will be some nice additions.

----------


## Alibert

I have been using it for several months now and am very pleased. Blinding fast, very user friendly and I love the preview of the print. Helped me sort sevral problems before I started printed and saved me some time, plastic and frustration.

I have also dabbled with Skeinforge, Cura and Pronterface/Slic3r, but S3D takes the first place as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## ssayer

RobH2: I'm still debating. I appreciate your offer, but I like the challenge of designing things myself. I come from a toolmaking (broaches) background in a smallish company. We rarely bought things when we could improvise and make it ourselves. I moved to the top of the food chain there because I actually thought that improvising to make old machines work in different ways was a _fun_ thing to do.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RobH2

'ssayer', interesting background info. Good enough. Cool. Let us know what slicer you ultimately settle on. 

Carry on....

----------


## ssayer

I've gone over there an almost pulled the trigger a half a dozen times now.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If it weren't for Proftweak for Makerware, I would have already done so. I'm still experimenting with all that I can do via that program.

 I realize that S3D is probably still better just because of the way it handles adjusting the supports (among other things), just not sure yet if it's $140 better...

----------


## ssayer

Ok, I pulled the trigger and bought it. The first thing I found is that it _mostly_ supports my printer.  :Stick Out Tongue:  I emailed support and they said that they'd have a specific set up for my printer in the next release. I was told that I should use the Makerbot version for now. So, I pulled that in and tried to print from the left extruder. After a few _very_ failed attempts, I figured out that I just can't read and that if I want to use just the left extruder, I need to select the Makerbot (left extruder) profile, and not the first Makerbot profile (which is the right extruder).  :Embarrassment: 

Then when having the correct profile set, I actually got to print something, I found that it primes a few inches and then uses the table to cut if off (which unfortunately in my case, my table doesn't cut off the primed filament from the left extruder). NO biggie, but I do like Makerware's way of handling the primed filament more. On the _big_ plus side, support answered quickly and clearly, and offered to get me set up with the G-Code to change the way the prime is handled (but recommended that I wait for the update, which I'm opting to do).

----------


## jimc

yes that initial start and purge is in the scrips tab and its your start gcode. you dont have to use theirs. you can write your own if you want and make the printer do whatever you want. as for the next release, it will be out really soon so dont sweat it. you might see it this week but no guarantees. i know they are working hard to get the last things wrapped up and out to everyone.

----------


## jimc

guys, the new s3d update just got released first thing this morning. download it and try it out. lots of cool new features.

download here:
http://www.simplify3d.com/downloads/


here is a breakdown of the new features and there is a changelog at the bottom of the page.

http://www.simplify3d.com/simplify3d-v2-2-release/

----------


## ssayer

They pulled it. Must have found an issue that they need to correct?

----------


## ssayer

It's back up for download

----------


## ssayer

Hah! Avast! detected a threat and deleted the 64 bit installer...

----------


## igolfchip

One more vote for this; its REALLY good when combined with proper settings for your printer.

I use it at NCSU with the Fusion3 F306 and get fabulous results (esp. the support structures)

----------


## RobH2

> I use it at NCSU with...


'igolfchip, I graduated from the School of Design (called something different now I think) at NCSU. I miss it. Glad the new release is out. I'll go get it. 'jimc' got me excited about it to start with and I've never looked back. I haven't touched Slic3r, Cura, Kisslicer or any other slicer since.

----------


## jimc

Thats good your happy and still using it rob. 

Golfchip...on another topic, what donyou think about the f306. I have been following that printer and company for a long time. Chris the owner is a smart dude. The market isnt flooded with them so its not often you get to hear feedback on it from users.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

A new update of Simplify3D Software, Version 3.0, is the largest release from the company since their software was introduced in 2013. This new release includes more than 40 major feature updates and support for a total of 25 new printers. Clayton Webster, the CEO of Simplify3D, says many of the new features were a direct response to requests from existing users. Webster says the update are aimed at making Simplify3D a “universal software platform for 3D printing.” He says this latest upgrade blurs the boundaries between the output of desktop and industrial 3D printers. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/74458/simplify3d-version-3-0/


Below is a look at Simplify3D software:

----------


## NoahSH

> I just wish that Simplify3D had a time, or use, limited trial version. It may very well be a good program, but I'm not going to shell out that kind of money just to find out it doesn't do much more for me than Cura or even Makerware, especially since I've read a number of posts here and there with people posting that they have issues with it or that they really don't see much improvement over slicers that they get for free. It might just be the learning curve, but... it's a lot of green to have to toss in the dumpster if it doesn't do anything more for me...


Guess its not for you then. I love it and my business would not be as successful if I didn't spend the $140 or whatever it was to get it. If Cura is like an apple II then Simplify3D is like a new Macbook Pro.

----------


## RobH2

If you could point us to some of those posts you've seen about problems with Simplify3D it would be helpful. Without seeing them, it's difficult to quantify that statement as a valid reason to not buy S3D. 

It changed my life when I bought it. I used Cura 'a lot' as well as Kisslic3r, Skeinforge (powerful but mind boggling), Repetier, Pronterface and several others. S3D is worth every penny. I'd bet some of the problems were user error and not S3D issues. 

Finally, the S3D team is really nice. If you buy it and don't like it, they'll refund your money. Just write them and ask. I did and that's the response I got. So, over a year ago I purchased it and after days two the thought of asking for a refund was a distant memory. And if you ever have a problem you'll get help generally within a few hours. Try that with Cura.

----------


## curious aardvark

this release fixes all the issues I had and adds a lot of very useful features into the bargain. 

Proper infill with different patterns. The layout, rescale, rotate etc is vastly improved with real time translations and quick shortcut keys. 

I'll be playing with the new dual extrusion settings as well. 

Seriously this is worth the money, it's the only slicer and layout software you'll ever need :-)
And now we can make proper strong parts !!!
I am so pleased by that :-)

----------


## ssayer

> Guess its not for you then. I love it and my business would not be as successful if I didn't spend the $140 or whatever it was to get it. If Cura is like an apple II then Simplify3D is like a new Macbook Pro.


Wow, you pulled that quote from last December. I've owned it for quite some time now (and have posted as much in this thread)...

----------


## ssayer

> If you could point us to some of those posts you've seen about problems with Simplify3D it would be helpful. Without seeing them, it's difficult to quantify that statement as a valid reason to not buy S3D. 
> 
> It changed my life when I bought it. I used Cura 'a lot' as well as Kisslic3r, Skeinforge (powerful but mind boggling), Repetier, Pronterface and several others. S3D is worth every penny. I'd bet some of the problems were user error and not S3D issues. 
> 
> Finally, the S3D team is really nice. If you buy it and don't like it, they'll refund your money. Just write them and ask. I did and that's the response I got. So, over a year ago I purchased it and after days two the thought of asking for a refund was a distant memory. And if you ever have a problem you'll get help generally within a few hours. Try that with Cura.


He pulled that quote from 6 months ago. I've long since bought S3D and use it almost exclusively...

----------


## jase3d

Can anyone confirm that Simplify3D will work with the Diamond head?

----------


## curious aardvark

why wouldn't it ? 
what does the diamond head do that's different ? 
And why not simply email simplify3d and ask them ?

----------


## fredk

Is this software any better or worse for someone with no 3d printing experience?

----------


## Todd-67

> Is this software any better or worse for someone with no 3d printing experience?


 It's got a bit of a learning curve for sure but in the end it is the best slicer that I have ever used.

----------


## fredk

> It's got a bit of a learning curve for sure but in the end it is the best slicer that I have ever used.


OK, my impression is that this is, by a reasonable margin the best slicing software available.  Is there a slicer that would be better for learning?  More intuitive?

I can ignore complexity if otherwise the interface is well laid out and intuitive to use.  It is hard to work around a bad UI.

----------


## curious aardvark

I'd say cura is probably the next best option to simplify3d. And it's free :-) 
has most of the options and easy to use.

----------


## Todd-67

> OK, my impression is that this is, by a reasonable margin the best slicing software available.  Is there a slicer that would be better for learning?  More intuitive?
> 
> I can ignore complexity if otherwise the interface is well laid out and intuitive to use.  It is hard to work around a bad UI.


The S3D UI is awesome but i would try to use one the free ones first before you layout any cash.

----------


## lycan

Hi All,

Just purchased this software last night ( didn't make it to bed and now 12:30 pm ), cant believe how much better the print quality is, and the bed adhesion is brilliant. My only issue with it is that when doing any print with support structures, the supports leave massive scarring / burning / deforming of the print wherever a support is used, everywhere else on the print is beyond excellent.

Has anyone else had this issue, or is there a setting in supports that I have missed. Using 2 Flashforge creator Pro`s and both creating same issue.

Thanks in advance

Steve

----------


## Alibert

The scarring depends on the type of plastic, PETG is really bad, PLA a bit better and ABS the best of all. 
In the support tab you can specify how many layers to leave free between support and part. Normally it is 1, but you can set it to 2 and see how that works.

----------


## lycan

> The scarring depends on the type of plastic, PETG is really bad, PLA a bit better and ABS the best of all. 
> In the support tab you can specify how many layers to leave free between support and part. Normally it is 1, but you can set it to 2 and see how that works.


Hi Alibert,

Thanks for the reply - I am printing in ABS at the moment and the rest of the unsupported prints are beyond perfect ( really love this software ). I will try increasing the spacing as you suggested and let you know the outcome.

Cheers

----------


## barrena

Simply3d should be the most powerful slicer I ever used

----------

